# Scrubs "My Way Home" 1/24/2006 *Spoilers*



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

They could have built a contest around this episode the way they used to do Drew Carey 'mistake' episodes. On the re-airing, have a little counter ticking off the WoO references.

This is one of their better efforts, the writers put a lot of work into setting up the gags (e.g. cleary establishing that it is a rainy day so you can have a rainbow at the end).


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

I really liked this one


----------



## twm01 (May 30, 2002)

picked up on the name of the organ donor?

(Never mind, those that did will be the only ones to reply).

Therefore - for those of you that missed it - the father Turk was speaking with was Mr. Bolger, and his son was called Ray. Nice touch.


----------



## Rangers4me (May 18, 2001)

Very, very, solid episode. Best of season five, top four of last two seasons. I thought they did the references very well for the most part, without hitting you over the head with them.


----------



## jeff92k7 (Jan 18, 2006)

I would agree. This is one of the best "Scrubs" my wife and I have seen in a while. This season has had that "been-on-so-long-that-they-ran-out-of-good-stories" feeling to it. This episode sure broke that feeling.

Then, the second one came on.... back to dissapointment land. Oh well, I guess the good ones wouldn't be so good if there weren't boring ones to contrast against.

Jeff


----------



## JDHutt25 (Dec 27, 2004)

twm01 said:


> picked up on the name of the organ donor?
> 
> (Never mind, those that did will be the only ones to reply).
> 
> Therefore - for those of you that missed it - the father Turk was speaking with was Mr. Bolger, and his son was called Ray. Nice touch.


The wife and I picked up on it immediately. Nice touch.


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

jeff92k7 said:


> I would agree. This is one of the best "Scrubs" my wife and I have seen in a while. This season has had that "been-on-so-long-that-they-ran-out-of-good-stories" feeling to it. This episode sure broke that feeling.
> 
> Then, the second one came on.... back to dissapointment land. Oh well, I guess the good ones wouldn't be so good if there weren't boring ones to contrast against.
> 
> Jeff


Or the bad ones wouldn't seem so bad if they didn't have the good ones to be contrasted to...

All seriousness aside (  ) ...

The folks at Scrubs just set the bar pretty high. Compare one episode against another, and you can be disappointed. Compare it against another show, that's something else again.

I find Scrubs in a class pretty much by itself, with both lighthearted humor and some tendencies to zany over-the-top humor in almost every episode. Scrubs is funnier than many of the comedies out there; but not every episode is a gem.


----------



## DPF (Mar 20, 2003)

Really enjoyed this one too. The setups were great, and I did pick up on the Bolger fairly early, but I missed the late addition of the son's name being Ray. Overall a great episode. I enjoyed the second as well, and althpugh it should be saved for another thread, I was doubled over laughing during the second when Turk said "And he look my hat!" and you saw the ostrich come in the background. I was dyin'.

-DPF


----------



## AccidenT (Oct 25, 2004)

I loved the heaven/hell exchange between JD and Turk:

"I've thought a lot about you dying"
"Oh, because you think I'm going to die before you because of my diabetes?"
"Yeah, and where are we going to meet up in heaven?"
"At the milkshake pool on the lesbian cloud!"


"And if someone tried to get me to pull the plug on you without being completely honest with you, where would they end up?"
"In hell, watching 'The View'!"
"Yep, right next to the super-tall unreachable cupcake table"


----------



## mrpantstm (Jan 25, 2005)

I was sorta eh about most of the jokes in this episode but the WoO references were excellently done. Just kind of obvious enough for you to pick up on them. No flying monkeys, thankfully.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

I can't believe how long it took me to realized that the red painted sneakers were a ruby slippers reference. (Didn't even think about it until they basically hit you over the head with it during the pan to see the rainbow shot).

And I even thought about J.D. doing the click your heels, "There's no place like home" bit, and still didn't realize he had on the ruby slippers...

Fun episode though.


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

Here's another reference that most people would not get. The dying son's name is Ray Bulger. That's also the name of the actor who played the Tin Man.

(I have to give credit to Chris Berman on NFL Primetime for making me aware of this fact. He was always making fun of the Rams QB Mark Bulger.)

Isn't Mortality & Morbidity (M&M) supposed to be a learning lecture, not to place to blame on anyone?


----------



## JDHutt25 (Dec 27, 2004)

dtle said:


> Here's another reference that most people would not get. The dying son's name is Ray Bulger. That's also the name of the actor who played the Tin Man.
> 
> (I have to give credit to Chris Berman on NFL Primetime for making me aware of this fact. He was always making fun of the Rams QB Mark Bulger.)
> 
> Isn't Mortality & Morbidity (M&M) supposed to be a learning lecture, not to place to blame on anyone?


SOME sure did get the reference.


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

dtle: Half the posts on this thread already say that they got the Ray Bulger reference (for the record, we got it in my household, too). The one reference I didn't get until they hammered it home later in the show was "Toto" ... I already knew that JD was a big Journey fan.

Does anyone know if there is a list out there of girl's names that Cox has called JD? I remember reading somewhere that he's never used the same name twice, but in yet another blatant reference, he called JD "Dorothy" at both the beginning and the end of the ep.

I like Jack turning green, tho I was waiting for something Munchkin-related to be part of that joke.


----------



## TeeSee (Jan 16, 2003)

Actually, Ray Bolger played the Scarecrow in the Wizard of Oz. Shouldn't the patient have been named Jack Haley? That's who played the Tin Man, who needed a heart. Ray Bolger's Scarecrow needed a brain.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

dtle said:


> Here's another reference that most people would not get. The dying son's name is Ray Bulger. That's also the name of the actor who played the Tin Man.


Actually, it's Ray Bolger, and he played Scarecrow.

I loved this episode. I agree that it wasn't the funniest episode, but I don't think they were going for that, necessarily. It was just exceptionally clever. This sort of thing really separates Scrubs from any other show (comedy, anyway) on television. I can't think of another one that would even do an epsiode like this, let alone pull it off so expertly.

I had to watch it twice to make sure I caught all the Wizard of Oz references, and I'm still not sure I did. My two favorites: Todd, on getting back from the zoo (sent there by Nurse Roberts at the request of Turk!), saying he saw "lions and tigers and bears" -- then, seeing a hot girl in the hallway -- "oh my!"; and Janitor, working on a door hinge with a screwdriver in his mouth, barely able to ask for "oil can! oil can!" -- just as the Tin Man did when Dorothy first encountered him. Oh OK, and Cox talking about the mop of straw-colored hair on Elliott's head, and of course she represented Scarecrow in this ep. Oh, and...

Nice direction by Zach Braff, by the way.


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

Did the Sacred Heart sign J.D. scootered past always say east wing entrance?


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

TeeSee said:


> Actually, Ray Bolger played the Scarecrow in the Wizard of Oz. Shouldn't the patient have been named Jack Haley? That's who played the Tin Man, who needed a heart. Ray Bolger's Scarecrow needed a brain.


The patient Ray Bolger was brain dead, they wanted to transplant his heart to someone else.


----------



## TeeSee (Jan 16, 2003)

vman41 said:


> The patient Ray Bolger was brain dead


I can relate right now.


----------



## DPF (Mar 20, 2003)

Until this reread of this thread-

Missed the Ruby slippers

Missed the Toto

Missed the Ray Bolger/braindead connection

/not very bright

-DPF


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

I like when Lisa Rinna melted!


----------



## bdlucas (Feb 15, 2004)

Strappy sandals :down: 

Lacy bra :up:


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

I didn't catch the ruby red slippers part until the very end. Correct me if I'm wrong, but it was about 10 minutes into the show before they started really being blatant about the references (the Toto part wouldn't have been recognizable until you knew they were doing a Wizard of Oz satire).


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

They didn't get blatant until the yellow brick road sequence, but in hindsight they were clearly setting things up from the beginning.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

He mentioned the Toto thing again much later in the episode when he showed his iPod again.


----------



## bentleyml (May 21, 2003)

"Me and toto are going home..."

Or something to that effect.


----------



## porges (Feb 28, 2001)

I also think they may have cranked the color saturation up in the second half to reflect the famous B&W-to-color transition of The Wizard of Oz.


----------



## JDHutt25 (Dec 27, 2004)

porges said:


> I also think they may have cranked the color saturation up in the second half to reflect the famous B&W-to-color transition of The Wizard of Oz.


I thought I noticed that too....though I wasn't sure.


----------



## bentleyml (May 21, 2003)

Yeah they did crank the colors up. When I was first watching I was at work and only half paying attention. I looked up and all the colors were just way too bright and I thought something was wrong with the TV for a moment.


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

They cranked up the colorization when the 4 of them were walking to the exit .. which mirrored the famous poster/advertisement of the 4 characters walking down the Yellow Brick Road.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

twm01 said:


> picked up on the name of the organ donor?
> 
> (Never mind, those that did will be the only ones to reply).
> 
> Therefore - for those of you that missed it - the father Turk was speaking with was Mr. Bolger, and his son was called Ray. Nice touch.


Me!

I'm such a nerd.


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

OK so we all knew Ray Bolger. But who was originally supposed to play the Scarecrow, and what happened?!

(I'm 100% sure someone here is going to know this one.)


----------



## JDHutt25 (Dec 27, 2004)

MitchO said:


> OK so we all knew Ray Bolger. But who was originally supposed to play the Scarecrow, and what happened?!
> 
> (I'm 100% sure someone here is going to know this one.)


I thought the original tin man was allergic to his makeup...not sure about Scarecrow...


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Buddy Ebsen was the original Tin Man (in fact, you can still hear his voice in some of the musical numbers) but couldn't tolerate the make up and was replaced by Jack Haley.

According to Bolger, he was originally offered the part of the Tin Man but wanted to play the Scarecrow because he spent more time with Dorothy.


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

JYoung said:


> Buddy Ebsen was the original Tin Man (in fact, you can still hear his voice in some of the musical numbers) but couldn't tolerate the make up and was replaced by Jack Haley.


A later version of the story I heard was that they originally tried a makeup technique that used aluminum dust and Ebsen got a lung full off it that put him in the hospital. When they got Haley as a replacement, they also changed the makeup.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Thanks to everyone for the info in this thread. I caught several of the references, but now I see that I didn't catch nearly all of them. Masterfully done.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Ted's vocal group is the best! :up: :up: They should put out a CD.

I don't think it was them singing Over the Rainbow at the end though; it didn't quite sound like Ted.

Doug wigging out in the elevator had me in stitches.


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

JYoung said:


> According to Bolger, he was originally offered the part of the Tin Man but wanted to play the Scarecrow because he spent more time with Dorothy.


I was under the impression he wanted the Scarecrow because he idolized the actor who originally played the part on stage.

But other than that,yes you are correct. It was supposed to be Ebsen/Bolger, then became Bolger/Ebsen, and Buddy dropped because of the makeup.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

vman41 said:


> A later version of the story I heard was that they originally tried a makeup technique that used aluminum dust and Ebsen got a lung full off it that put him in the hospital. When they got Haley as a replacement, they also changed the makeup.





MitchO said:


> I was under the impression he wanted the Scarecrow because he idolized the actor who originally played the part on stage.
> 
> But other than that,yes you are correct. It was supposed to be Ebsen/Bolger, then became Bolger/Ebsen, and Buddy dropped because of the makeup.


I've actually heard both stories on the Tin Man makeup, on the same special about WOO as a matter of fact (could have been a news feature though) that I saw on TV shortly before Bolger died.
He claimed that he wanted the Scarecrow because he spent the most time with Dorothy (of course I realize that it also allowed him more time on screen than the Tin Man).
IIRC, Bolger also recalled the allergy story on the makeup while Jack Haley, JR. (son of the Tin Man actor and sucessfull Academy Award Show producer) stated the aluminium dust reason.
Bolger also went on and on about how wonderful working on the movie was while Haley, JR disagreed on that, saying that his father told him what a miserable shoot and Mayer was horrible to work for and stated that Bolger was having selective memory recall.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Wow. Best episode ever. Maybe of any sitcom. I love meta stuff like this.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Anything you can do, I can do meta.


----------



## BrandonSi (Jun 5, 2003)

My g/f's tivo recorded American Idol instead of scrubs, and I don't watch it.. would anyone happen to have it? I can provide a place to upload it....


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

busyba said:


> Ted's vocal group is the best! :up: :up: They should put out a CD.
> 
> I don't think it was them singing Over the Rainbow at the end though; it didn't quite sound like Ted.


Actually, I think it was Zach Braff singing Somewhere Over the Rainbow. It sounded an awful lot like him and it would fit in with the metaphor of him being Dorothy. If I am correct, I was pretty impressed with his voice.


----------



## jwjody (Dec 7, 2002)

I feel so stupid. I was watching this while showing a friend how to export pictures in iPhoto then upload them to the website so obviously wasn't paying attention to all the clever references. 

J


----------



## joeinma (Jan 11, 2002)

busyba said:


> Ted's vocal group is the best! :up: :up: They should put out a CD.
> 
> I don't think it was them singing Over the Rainbow at the end though; it didn't quite sound like Ted.


Who really does sing that version of Over the Rainbow? Not on the show, but in real life. I know I have heard it before, with the ukealale (sp?) etc. but just don't know where!


----------



## bentleyml (May 21, 2003)

As much as I loved the Wizard of Oz references, my favorite line is from Doug: "Dead people should stay dead..." 

Oh and I think Over the Rainbow was song by Zach Braff with the Ted's group as backup. The main voice in the song sounded very much like Zach and I'd be shocked if it wasn't him.

Oh and his scooters name is it Sasha?


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

bentleyml said:


> As much as I loved the Wizard of Oz references, my favorite line is from Doug: "Dead people should stay dead..."


That was hysterical.

"Why are you hitting me!?!"
"Because I thought you were dead!"
"Then WHY are you hitting me!?!"


----------



## Tangent (Feb 25, 2005)

joeinma said:


> Who really does sing that version of Over the Rainbow? Not on the show, but in real life. I know I have heard it before, with the ukealale (sp?) etc. but just don't know where!


You probably heard the Somewhere Over the Rainbow/Wonderful World medley by Isreal Kamakawiwo'ole. It's been used in several shows by now...


----------



## ScottE22 (Sep 19, 2003)

Great ep!

Count me as another one who thought the TV was messed up when the cranked up the saturation...


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

ScottE22 said:


> Count me as another one who thought the TV was messed up when the cranked up the saturation...


You know, I didn't even notice it. Then, after reading all about it here, I went back and rewatched it and wow, that was a big difference! I can't believe I didn't discern it the first time.

It's not even like the just came back from commercial with the new settings, they actually did the transition right in front of you (and quickly) right before going to commercial.

I'm suddenty feeling very non-observant....


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

Bout time this season had a good episode. The first few minutes were pretty weak, but the last 20 minutes was greatness. The next episode though. Bleech.


----------



## bdlucas (Feb 15, 2004)

busyba said:


> It's not even like the just came back from commercial with the new settings, they actually did the transition right in front of you (and quickly) right before going to commercial.


I did notice the increased saturation, but I didn't notice when it happened. If it was a proper reference to the original Wizard of Oz, it should have mimicked the transition from b/w to color in the movie, which happened IIRC when Dorothy woke up in Oz. When exactly did it happen in Scrubs?


----------



## ScottE22 (Sep 19, 2003)

busyba said:


> You know, I didn't even notice it. Then, after reading all about it here, I went back and rewatched it and wow, that was a big difference! I can't believe I didn't discern it the first time.
> 
> It's not even like the just came back from commercial with the new settings, they actually did the transition right in front of you (and quickly) right before going to commercial.
> 
> I'm suddenty feeling very non-observant....


Probably depends on the TV, too -- we have a new LCD TV that we got in December and it was VERY noticeable...


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

<hits self on head with a 2x4>

This is what I get for watching Scrubs after midnight. Either that, or I am just not getting enough sleep lately. I'm pretty sure I completely missed the entire idea of a WoO homage. I did notice the color saturation change (especially noticeable in Eliot's makeup and Carla's pink scrubs), and I did see most of the other nods (although the Ray Bolger thing meant nothing to me), but for some reason it didn't click.

Of course, now that it falls into place, all I can do is quote the Orbitz girl: "Brilliant!"


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Of course, now that it falls into place, all I can do is quote the Orbitz girl: "Brilliant!"


Or the Guiness Guy.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Bonus for me - I just remembered that this ep is also on the Tivo in the den (where I put potential conflict SPs, just so there's overlap). So now I can watch it again with my brain turned on.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

bdlucas said:


> I did notice the increased saturation, but I didn't notice when it happened. If it was a proper reference to the original Wizard of Oz, it should have mimicked the transition from b/w to color in the movie, which happened IIRC when Dorothy woke up in Oz. When exactly did it happen in Scrubs?


When they first started dropping the analogy anvils. 

The four of them are walking down the yellow line and the voiceover talks about looking for a brain/a heart/courage/home and they cut to a shot of the 4 from behind and we see the yellow line dovetails into a yellow brick road in front of the exit doors and the doors open and they cut to commercial.

The saturation cranks up just after the cut to the rear perspective.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

ScottE22 said:


> Probably depends on the TV, too -- we have a new LCD TV that we got in December and it was VERY noticeable...


42" HD Plasma.

I really have no excuse.


----------



## ScottE22 (Sep 19, 2003)

DreadPirateRob said:


> ...I did notice the color saturation change (especially noticeable in Eliot's makeup and Carla's pink scrubs)...


It may have just been the color, but it did seem that they were using a lot more "day-glo" colors than they have before...


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Tangent said:


> You probably heard the Somewhere Over the Rainbow/Wonderful World medley by Isreal Kamakawiwo'ole. It's been used in several shows by now...


Yes, I think that was the one used.
It was also used in the death of Mark Greene episode of ER.


----------



## jdfs (Oct 21, 2002)

I like the beginning of the epsiode when J. D. fell in the large pot hole and came out the other side. I took that to be him entering another place. Like when dorothy comes out of the house. I assume they didn't do the whole black and white thing to color because it would have been too obvious at that point in the story.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

JYoung said:


> Yes, I think that was the one used.
> It was also used in the death of Mark Greene episode of ER.


Actually I do think it was Ted's band. I went and listened to some of the Israel version (iTunes required) and it is very similar to the one used in the ep, but they are distinctly not the same. Also, on the Scrubs music page there is no artist credit listed for the song, just the song title. (Of course, busting that bit of evidence is the fact that Hall & Oates are credited for "Maniac", which absolutely was Ted's band in the ep.)


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Bonus for me - I just remembered that this ep is also on the Tivo in the den (where I put potential conflict SPs, just so there's overlap). So now I can watch it again with my brain turned on.


You'll have to get one from the Wizard first, Scarecrow.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

No one has mentioned this, and it has nothing to do with the WoO homage, but I had to laugh at:

Kelso: Pepe?


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

devdogaz said:


> No one has mentioned this, and it has nothing to do with the WoO homage, but I had to laugh at:
> 
> Kelso: Pepe?


Watched the ep again tonight and laughed at that myself. It gets funnier with each viewing. Something about the way Ken Jenkins delivers the line.


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

cmontyburns said:


> Actually I do think it was Ted's band. I went and listened to some of the Israel version (iTunes required) and it is very similar to the one used in the ep, but they are distinctly not the same. Also, on the Scrubs music page there is no artist credit listed for the song, just the song title. (Of course, busting that bit of evidence is the fact that Hall & Oates are credited for "Maniac", which absolutely was Ted's band in the ep.)


It was the Israel version with a different singer. Definately wasn't Ted singing either.


----------



## bentleyml (May 21, 2003)

devdogaz said:


> No one has mentioned this, and it has nothing to do with the WoO homage, but I had to laugh at:
> 
> Kelso: Pepe?


That makes me laugh too. It was just so wonderfully done.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

OK, I'm suprised I haven't seen anybody else mention this reference.

The guy who popped the staples in his chest was Mr. Baum.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

bigpuma said:


> It was the Israel version with a different singer.


Well, then it wasn't the Israel version. Which was my point!


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

JETarpon said:


> OK, I'm suprised I haven't seen anybody else mention this reference.
> 
> The guy who popped the staples in his chest was Mr. Baum.


Dangit, I knew I still hadn't caught all the references. That one continued to go right by me. Good catch.


----------



## TeeSee (Jan 16, 2003)

JETarpon said:


> OK, I'm suprised I haven't seen anybody else mention this reference.
> 
> The guy who popped the staples in his chest was Mr. Baum.


Really? Nice catch. I wonder if there's some correlation between the character popping the staples in his chest and something to do with L. Frank Baum's life. Maybe a metaphor or something.

The more I think about this episode the more it seems to have in common with the series finale of St. Elsewhere, only that episode had more general pop culture references.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

I finally got a chance to watch this. I also caught the Ray Bolger reference, but I didn't catch the Baum reference.

This was a great episode. I'm such a fan of the Wizard of Oz. This is a great homage.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

cmontyburns said:


> (Of course, busting that bit of evidence is the fact that Hall & Oates are credited for "Maniac", which absolutely was Ted's band in the ep.)


Hall and Oates isn't even correct for the name of the original artist for that song; it was the work of "one-hit wonder" Michael Sembello. (Actually, he's a session musician who's played on a lot of other hits, but no others under his own name.)


----------



## TeeSee (Jan 16, 2003)

That's right. Sembello did Maniac. Maybe they're confusing that song title with H&O's Maneater.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Hall & Oates WROTE "She's A Maniac." That's why they got the credit.


----------



## CaffeineBoy (Feb 23, 2002)

A couple things:

Did a previous episode end with Colin Hay singing Somewhere Over the Rainbow?

I also remember an episode where JD mentioned a high school production of WoO and he had played Dorothy.


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

DreadPirateRob said:


> <hits self on head with a 2x4>
> 
> This is what I get for watching Scrubs after midnight. Either that, or I am just not getting enough sleep lately. I'm pretty sure I completely missed the entire idea of a WoO homage. I did notice the color saturation change (especially noticeable in Eliot's makeup and Carla's pink scrubs), and I did see most of the other nods (although the Ray Bolger thing meant nothing to me), but for some reason it didn't click.
> 
> Of course, now that it falls into place, all I can do is quote the Orbitz girl: "Brilliant!"





IndyJones1023 said:


> or the Guinness Guy


Okay, I've got to start reading this part of the forum more often. I missed all sorts of references! Luckily I still have a copy around and will have to watch it when I am feeling a little more brilliant.........


----------



## TeeSee (Jan 16, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Hall & Oates WROTE "She's A Maniac." That's why they got the credit.


No, they didn't. They apparantly did a cover of the song, but Michael Sembello and Dennis Matkoski (sp?) were the composers.


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

TeeSee said:


> Maybe they're confusing that song title with H&O's Maneater.


Which, if I recall, was a Mike Oldfield composition.


----------



## TeeSee (Jan 16, 2003)

mrmike said:


> Which, if I recall, was a Mike Oldfield composition.


Daryl Hall, John Oates, and Sarah Allen


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

TeeSee said:


> Daryl Hall, John Oates, and Sarah Allen


Yup. It was Family Man I was thinking about, I just dug out my copy of "5 Miles Out" and looked. So much for my music trivia skills.


----------



## Michelle5150 (Nov 16, 2004)

We just watched these ep's.

I didn't connect some of the references, (_Ray Bolger, ruby slippers, Toto as a metaphor for the dog.._) but I hate the Wizard of Oz, so I don't feel bad about not catching them. That movie creeps me out to no end. And yes, I realize I might be the only female on the planet who can't stand that movie.



busyba said:


> Doug wigging out in the elevator had me in stitches.


That scene was hilarious!, but after he beat JD with the extinguisher, you can clearly see him squeezing it several times. Very obvious it was made of Nerf.


----------



## MisterBubble (Oct 30, 2005)

More WoO references I don't think anyone has mentioned... 

The Janitor guy mumbling "oil can" when he had something in his mouth, and having to repeat it, then Carla giving him the oil can. (Like when Dorothy first meets the Tin Man and realized he's alive)

Dr. Cox in wizard mode, trying to wash off his green munchkin where you see his shadow and he says: "Pay no attention to the man behind the curtain!"

What a FUN episode! (not that there's ever been a "not-fun" Scrubs!)
:up:


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

MisterBubble said:


> More WoO references I don't think anyone has mentioned...
> 
> The Janitor guy mumbling "oil can" when he had something in his mouth, and having to repeat it, then Carla giving him the oil can. (Like when Dorothy first meets the Tin Man and realized he's alive)
> 
> ...


The Oil Can scene was already mentioned and I figured the curtain scene was so obvious it didn't need mentioning. 

Having said that, let me be the first to say, "Welcome to the forum!"


----------



## MisterBubble (Oct 30, 2005)

devdogaz said:


> The Oil Can scene was already mentioned and I figured the curtain scene was so obvious it didn't need mentioning.
> 
> Having said that, let me be the first to say, "Welcome to the forum!"


Oops! Someone DID mention the oil can... sorry I somehow missed that post! And thanks for the welcome...  I've actually been reading the forums here for a few months and finally got up the "courage" to post. "Cowardly Carla" would be proud!

Scrubs has really grown on me lately to become one of my favorite shows. I actually didn't watch it much the first couple of years because their initial promos with all the weird slapstick gross-out humor turned me off. Now I've bought Seasons 1 and 2 on DVD so I can catch up!


----------



## Tanya (Apr 23, 2003)

Payback is a *****!

Dr. Cox dancing to the church choir was hysterical!


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

Is there any "confirmation" anywhere that Zach Braff sang "Over The Rainbow" at the end? $20 hangs in the line (I think it IS; my friend thinks it ISN'T). 

Thanks,
Deb


----------



## Rangers4me (May 18, 2001)

dbranco said:


> Is there any "confirmation" anywhere that Zach Braff sang "Over The Rainbow" at the end? $20 hangs in the line (I think it IS; my friend thinks it ISN'T).
> 
> Thanks,
> Deb


I'm nearly 100% sure that it was Ted. If you see Ted's band on the roof in the background the rest of the guys are singing/playing background music and Ted is singing the words to the song.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

It sounded like Ted to me. As far as I can tell, it's always him singing when he's in that quartet. I would be willing to bet that the recurring came about because the actor sings (or did) in a real quarter.

"Baby On Board."    (anyone get that reference?)


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

NoThru22 said:


> It sounded like Ted to me. As far as I can tell, it's always him singing when he's in that quartet. I would be willing to bet that the recurring came about because the actor sings (or did) in a real quarter.
> 
> "Baby On Board."    (anyone get that reference?)


The Simpsons


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

NoThru22 said:


> It sounded like Ted to me. As far as I can tell, it's always him singing when he's in that quartet. I would be willing to bet that the recurring came about because the actor sings (or did) in a real quarter.


It's been talked about many times in these Scrubs threads that it is a real quartet that Sam Lloyd sings in and that's why they appear occasionally on the show. They're called "The Blanks" and more info on them can be found at http://www.theblankswebsite.com/

However, I really don't think it was Sam singing that final song. I may be wrong, but I really didn't think it sounded "good enough" to be Sam and I thought it sounded much more like Zach.


----------



## FlWingNut (Mar 4, 2005)

CaffeineBoy said:


> A couple things:
> 
> Did a previous episode end with Colin Hay singing Somewhere Over the Rainbow?
> 
> I also remember an episode where JD mentioned a high school production of WoO and he had played Dorothy.


I think the song Colin Hay sang was a stripped down version of his Men At Work hit "It's A Mistake." And I remember he was actually there with his guitar waiting outside the hospital.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

FlWingNut said:


> I think the song Colin Hay sang was a stripped down version of his Men At Work hit "It's A Mistake." And I remember he was actually there with his guitar waiting outside the hospital.


"Overkill", actually.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

busyba said:


> "Overkill", actually.


Incredibly good song. One of my all time faves.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Incredibly good song. One of my all time faves.


When I heard Overkill on Scrubs, it made me look into Colin Hay again. Turns out he's been quite prolific as a solo artist in the years since Men At Work. And he tours! I caught him live on Long Island about 2 years ago. It was a great show.

And, of course, he has a website.


----------



## 8krpm (Mar 21, 2005)

busyba said:


> "Overkill", actually.


Colin Hay has had at least 3 songs on other episodes. The acoustic versions of "Overkill" and "Beautiful World" are on the Scrubs Soundtrack CD. It's an awesome CD, by the way.


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

devdogaz said:


> It's been talked about many times in these Scrubs threads that it is a real quartet that Sam Lloyd sings in and that's why they appear occasionally on the show. They're called "The Blanks" and more info on them can be found at http://www.theblankswebsite.com/
> 
> However, I really don't think it was Sam singing that final song. I may be wrong, but I really didn't think it sounded "good enough" to be Sam and I thought it sounded much more like Zach.


The last one sounded the same as the version at the end of 50 First Dates.


----------

